# Interlocking Rings pattern



## rmltperry (Aug 13, 2013)

I recently saw a pattern on another site that was absolutely beautiful. It has several possible names, which include "baby rings," interlocking baby rings mile a minute," and "interlocking rings." Does anyone know where I might find a free pattern? I would love to try it! Thanks so much!


----------



## Deeknits (Apr 28, 2011)

Look on Ravelry. I don't know what you're looking for but this is listed for interlocking rings. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#sort=best&query=interlocking rings


----------



## Rafiki (May 29, 2012)

Retro ring trivet

http://idealdelusions.blogspot.ca/2012/09/retro-jar-ring-trivet.html

I did it with just the six rings and intertwined them as I went along. Made three rings with the one colour and then made the other three intertwining them as I joined the initial chain into a circle. I used a third colour to do the outside edge and the centre ring join.
Did not need the 7th ring but did a single crochet in the centre to join the rings together - three or four stitches from the base of each ring.
I made the 20 chain rings - a 9 inch trivet.


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

My mother used to make these with rubber canning jar rings.


----------



## rmltperry (Aug 13, 2013)

This is a picture of the afghan that caught my attention. Has anyone ever seen one like it? I would really love the pattern, free of course!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Have a read at: http://www.crochetville.com/community/topic/50020-pattern-for-interlocking-rings-afghan/

Unfortunately, the link to the free tutorial is Geocities, and _it_ is kaput.

Personally, the number of ends to finish off (two per ring plus for each strip ...) would send me far away from it!


----------



## rmltperry (Aug 13, 2013)

Thank you.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

rmltperry said:


> This is a picture of the afghan that caught my attention. Has anyone ever seen one like it? I would really love the pattern, free of course!


That looks like a " mile-a-minute" pattern which comes from Annie's Attic & is not free but you should be able to figure it out by looking at it. Decide the size of your rings, then there are just double or single crochet rounds around them.
The color combination in the photo is beautiful, I can see why it caught your eye.


----------



## ssusan (May 3, 2012)

I have that pattern it is in an Annies Attic crochet magazine. They also show how to do it on utube just to make the rings.


----------



## rmltperry (Aug 13, 2013)

Can you please tell me the formal name of the pattern?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

rmltperry said:


> Can you please tell me the formal name of the pattern?


If you had clicked on the link I provided before and read through _that_ discussion, you'd have seen that the name appears to be *Baby Rings*.

In that discussion, this link is given: http://crochet.about.com/library/weekly/aa060599.htm?once=true&#justrings
A study of that page will allow you to make your own version of the pictured afghan in _this_ discussion - with*out* any cash outlay to Annie's Attic, Amazon, eBay, etc.


----------



## rella (Jan 27, 2015)

Having trouble finding a pattern baby ring


----------



## rella (Jan 27, 2015)

How do I get the pattern baby rings


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

rella said:


> Having trouble finding a pattern baby ring


Hi Rella!

I'm afraid you might not get many responses, because this topic is about a year and a half old. Probably not many Knitting Paradise users still have it on their 'Watch' list. If you click on 'Create New Topic' (at the top of the page towards the left) and pose your Pattern Request there, you are far more likely to get someone who can find a pattern for you.

For myself, I don't understand what you're looking for. "Baby ring"? Is it a toy? A piece of clothing?

Welcome to Knitting Paradise!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

rella said:


> How do I get the pattern baby rings


Well, you could probably buy it: http://www.anniescatalog.com/detail.html?prod_id=19994

Or figure it out on your own from the photos of others: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/baby-rings/people


----------



## alostlady2 (Jan 7, 2015)

CHAINS BLANKET By BlueSkyOverTheClouds
by Barbara CM

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/chains-blanket-by-blueskyovertheclouds

this may not be the blanket you saw, the pattern is very similar


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

alostlady2 said:


> CHAINS BLANKET By BlueSkyOverTheClouds
> by Barbara CM
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/chains-blanket-by-blueskyovertheclouds
> ...


Great find! :thumbup: And it couldn't have been found when this topic began, because it was only added to Ravlery last year.


----------



## beaz (Mar 16, 2013)

Ravelry shows it in this booklet:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/baby-rings
available here:
http://www.amazon.com/Annies-Mile-A-Minute-Baby-Afghans-Leaflet/dp/B002GJJL8A


----------

